# September Hamm Show Travel



## snakeman48 (Mar 1, 2010)

I know this is early but I like to be organised. Does anyone know if there is a coach trip from the Northwest going to the Hamm Show in September ?, if so where do I book ?


----------



## 666PIT9 (Sep 23, 2010)

dont know id be coming from liverpool, probs get a lift or have to figure a train journy route home, only thing is id be buying a fare bit so :s


----------



## snakeman48 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I hope to be able to find someone who is organising a coach to the show from the North Lancashire area.


----------



## rob1968 (Feb 26, 2011)

*hamm*

i thought the hamm show was in dec


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hamm is in march june september and december, the december one is a double day with houten


----------

